# La Juve si avvia verso il triplete?



## de sica (7 Aprile 2015)

Campionato virtualmente vinto, finale di coppa Italia raggiunta, e potenzialmente semifinale di champions raggiungibile. 
Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Campionato virtualmente vinto, finale di coppa Italia raggiunta, e potenzialmente semifinale di champions raggiungibile.
> Voi cosa ne pensate?



Che vincerá, ovviamente, lo scudetto e probabilmente la Coppa Italia ma per la CL non è ancora al livello delle migliori.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Aprile 2015)

dopo il 2010 non mi stupisce più nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Aprile 2015)

Vinceranno campionato e Coppa Italia.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2015)

Per ora ha vinto solo lo scudetto. Comunque vada i gobbi concorderanno che è stata, contro pronostico, una stagione di gran lunga superiore alle tre precedenti.


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2015)

Scudetto e Coppa Italia. In Champions non c'è storia.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (8 Aprile 2015)

La speranza è l'ultima a morire,ma deve accadere un vero e proprio miracolo sportivo. 
Magari la sfiga ci rida indietro una parte di quello che ci ha tolto in Europa? Chissà...


----------



## Gekyn (8 Aprile 2015)

Di sicuro se dovesse succedere, sarebbe meno doloroso rispetto a quello dell'Inter


----------



## Dany20 (8 Aprile 2015)

La Champions è quasi impossibile.


----------



## Serginho (8 Aprile 2015)

Il double e' possibilissimo, il triplete non credo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Aprile 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Campionato virtualmente vinto, finale di coppa Italia raggiunta, e potenzialmente semifinale di champions raggiungibile.
> Voi cosa ne pensate?



Si fermeranno, al massimo, al "doupete"


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Aprile 2015)

Scudetto e coppetta italia sicuro, la Champions già stanno avendo più sedere del solito con sorteggi agevoli

Se il real uscisse contro l'Atletico (cosa secondo me possibilissima) e il Barcellona contro il psg... Rimarrebbe solo il Bayern, e magari vincono pure

Comunque un triplete sarebbe l'apice del dominio di questi ultimi anni, secondo me da questo tipo di trionfo l'anno prossimo sarebbero molto ridimensionati


----------



## Ospite (8 Aprile 2015)

certo
come io mi avvio ad una gangbang con Sasha Grey e Michelle Ferrari
e lo dico da gobbo....


----------



## Sherlocked (8 Aprile 2015)

Quando è l'anno di una squadra, lo noti. Come fu per l'inter nel 2010. Tutto a favore. Infortuni gravi nessuno, congiunzioni astrali favorevoli, questi vanno contro il monaco dopo il temibile parma col quale potranno fare turnover pesante anche a causa della roma che si è suicidata in campionato (si, suicidata). Marchisio che resuscita, Tevez che gli basta tirare da qualsiasi posizione per fare gol quest'anno è proprio come Milito quell'anno in cui sembrava quasi un'unghia di Inzaghi (giocatore), Pogba sta fuori un mese e salta partite inutili tra cui appunto quelle col Monaco che sono partite solo per modo di dire, tornerà per le semi finali. Che saranno contro un avversario falcidiato dagli infortuni e dalle squalifiche, a voi la scelta. Questo è il loro anno, due trofei sono gia in tasca, la Champions è loro al 85% attualmente.


----------



## DOOOOD (8 Aprile 2015)

ma no non esageriamo, la doppietta è probabile a questo punto, il triplete rimane utopia


----------



## Gianni23 (8 Aprile 2015)

Siamo seri. Il campionato è già vinto e per la coppa italia ovviamente sono favoriti ma ne hanno già persa una recentemente di finale contro una squadra inferiore (in Napoli). Se (e sottolineo se) non sottovaluteranno il Monaco, arriveranno in semifinale di champions, ma oltre non possono andare.


----------



## Marchisio89 (8 Aprile 2015)

In Champions, con un po di fortuna, si puó almeno raggiungere la finale e per me sarebbe giá tantissima roba!
Scudetto ormai sicuro. Coppa Italia ho qualche dubbio, in finale facciamo sempre schifo... spero sia la volta buona, sono 20 anni che non la vinciamo.


----------



## Black1897 (8 Aprile 2015)

Scudetto sicuro....coppa Italia 50 e 50 visto che questa squadra le partite "secche" le soffre non poco...la CL è roba per Barcellona e sopratutto Bayern purtroppo...ma mi accontento di giocarle tutte da qui alla fine a testa alta..poi come va va...


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (8 Aprile 2015)

Il titolo del topic è sbagliato. Sarebbe più corretto dire !la juve LA STANNO AVVIANDO verso il triplete?"

risposta. SI!!!


----------



## Mou (8 Aprile 2015)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Il titolo del topic è sbagliato. Sarebbe più corretto dire !la juve LA STANNO AVVIANDO verso il triplete?"
> 
> risposta. SI!!!



Cioè? 

Il campionato è vinto, per la Coppa Italia abbiamo buone possibilità sia col Napoli che con la Lazio (anche se le partite secche vanno giocate e vinte), per la Champions la vedo durissima. 
Avere pescato il Monaco è stato un Colpaccio, ma io comunque non vedo l'ora di misurarmi con i veri top club (cosa che il Dortmund quest'anno non è). Avrò la pancia piena, ma sono stanco di misurarmi con le Rome e le Fiorentine!


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (9 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Cioè?
> 
> Il campionato è vinto, per la Coppa Italia abbiamo buone possibilità sia col Napoli che con la Lazio (anche se le partite secche vanno giocate e vinte), per la Champions la vedo durissima.
> Avere pescato il Monaco è stato un Colpaccio, ma io comunque non vedo l'ora di misurarmi con i veri top club (cosa che il Dortmund quest'anno non è). Avrò la pancia piena, ma sono stanco di misurarmi con le Rome e le Fiorentine!



Il campionato è finito a febbraio (sono 4 anni che è così). Vinto contro squadre che nemmeno hanno PROVATO a infastidirvi (milan compreso). Solo il genoa vi ha battuto, per caso, dopo essere stato 90 minuti a subire e da allora il buon antonini (autore del gol decisivo) non ha più visto il campo (un caso????). In champions, se mai troverete sulla vostra strada una squadra decente, tipo bayern, Real o porcellona di certo sarà falcidiata da infortuni o squalifiche "scientifiche". In coppa italia, 2 bei goletti annullati alla fiorentina e la finale è bella che servita.

W IL CALCIO ITALIANO!!!!!!


----------



## Mou (9 Aprile 2015)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Il campionato è finito a febbraio (sono 4 anni che è così). Vinto contro squadre che nemmeno hanno PROVATO a infastidirvi (milan compreso). Solo il genoa vi ha battuto, per caso, dopo essere stato 90 minuti a subire e da allora il buon antonini (autore del gol decisivo) non ha più visto il campo (un caso????). In champions, se mai troverete sulla vostra strada una squadra decente, tipo bayern, Real o porcellona di certo sarà falcidiata da infortuni o squalifiche "scientifiche". In coppa italia, 2 bei goletti annullati alla fiorentina e la finale è bella che servita.
> 
> W IL CALCIO ITALIANO!!!!!!



Non è che non ci hanno provato, ma Roma e Napoli non sono state in grado per evidenti limiti tecnici e ambientali.


----------



## Albijol (9 Aprile 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Campionato virtualmente vinto, finale di coppa Italia raggiunta, e potenzialmente semifinale di champions raggiungibile.
> Voi cosa ne pensate?



Se la Juve vince la Champions io smetto di seguire il calcio. Rosicherei per i prossimi diecimila anni


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Aprile 2015)

se beccano l'Atletico in semifinale hanno una mezza chance.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Aprile 2015)

la vincono sicuro la champions


----------



## Jaqen (9 Aprile 2015)

La vedo dura che possano vincere la CL.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2015)

Al momento giusto una delle tre li becchera' e li fracassera' di mazzate!


----------



## Nicco (9 Aprile 2015)

Intanto devono passare il turno col Monaco. Non diamola già in semifinale.


----------



## vota DC (9 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Non è che non ci hanno provato, ma Roma e Napoli non sono state in grado per evidenti limiti tecnici e ambientali.



Mentali. Hanno perso punti contro il Milan nello stesso periodo che le prendeva pure dal Palermo.


----------



## Lollo interista (9 Aprile 2015)

Se la juve vince la coppa mi arruolo nell'ISIS


----------



## mandraghe (9 Aprile 2015)

A sto punto tutto è possibile, meglio non parlare e pregare che oltre al double (che è scontato oramai), termini in fretta il loro C.LO in Europa, però starei attento a dire frasi tipo "ma quando mai", "ma come faranno a battere Bayern o Barça" ecc. perchè è da settembre che ripetiamo ste cose, e finisce sempre che prendiamo brutte scornate (per non dire di peggio).


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Aprile 2015)

Non scherziamo, in champions è difficilissimo, appena incontrano una vera squadra in semifinale vedi come ritornano a casa col primo aereo


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2015)

Scudetto,Coppa Italia e semifinale di CL mi sembra la conclusione più probabile.
Però.........2010.........................................


----------



## hiei87 (9 Aprile 2015)

Penso abbiano delle buone possibilità. Non capisco chi esclude la possibilità che vincano la Champions. L'anno scorso l'Atletico al 93° era campione d'Europa, due anni fa il Borussia si è arreso soltanto allo scadere, tre anni fa il Chelsea ha vinto in maniera a dir poco rocambolesca....


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Aprile 2015)

Secondo i bookmakers la juventus ha buone possibilità di vincere

bayern 3.00
barcellona 3.50
real madrid 5.00
juventus 7.00

psg 15
atl madrid 15

porto 75
monaco 75


Guferò in maniera trascendentale.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (9 Aprile 2015)

Scudetto e coppa le vincerà. Per la Champions è quasi impossibile a meno di particolari congiunture astrali.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2015)

Dobbiamo ancora giocare col Monaco e parlate già di triplete? Ma non vi sembra un tantino esagerato?


----------



## The P (10 Aprile 2015)

avevamo aperto lo stesso topic con l'Inter. Adesso ho paura.


----------



## malos (10 Aprile 2015)

Io su questo argomento sto muto perchè quando si paventava quello dell'inter mi sono messo a ridere. Infatti...


----------



## bmb (10 Aprile 2015)

Non hanno tutti lo stesso c... di Mou. L'unica speranza per la Juve è che in semifinale il Bayern si presenti a Torino in bicicletta per colpa di qualche eruzione vulcanica.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Aprile 2015)

Mi farebbe piacere per Max!


----------



## Morghot (10 Aprile 2015)

Tutto può essere, dopo il triplete dell'inter sono crollate tutte le mie convinzioni e certezze calcistiche e non, non escludo più niente nel calcio, niente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2015)

Se in semifinale beccano l'Atletico possono andare tranquillamente in finale, difficile invece contro il Real Madrid, coppa italia + campionato già in tasca.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2015)

Ma siete matti? In Europa solo con un miracolo arriveranno in Finale.


----------



## cremone (11 Aprile 2015)

Dubito che vinceranno la Champions


----------



## Hammer (11 Aprile 2015)

Su SportMediaset servizio con piegatura a novanta e slinguazzate sul Triplete della Juve


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma siete matti? In Europa solo con un miracolo arriveranno in Finale.



Immagina pure che in finale si giochi contro il Bayern o il Real :

Se Neuer si fa espellere e provoca rigore dopo 10 minuti... Impossibile dici ?
E se fanno catenaccio per 90 minuti e vincono ai rigori ? Impossibile ?
E se Pirlo azzeca una punizione e Buffon fa i miracoli ? Impossibile ?
E se l'arbitro sbaglia un fuorigioco di 2 metri con Morata che va a segnare ? Impossibile ?

Nel calcio non esiste nulla di impossibile... nemmeno segnare 3 gol in 6 minuti alla squadra piu forte del decennio in finale di champions.

In campionato vince quasi sempre chi e il piu forte (o chi ruba di piu ) ma in Europa... non ci sono 37 partite dopo per recuperare.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Immagina pure che in finale si giochi contro il Bayern o il Real :
> 
> Se Neuer si fa espellere e provoca rigore dopo 10 minuti... Impossibile dici ?
> E se fanno catenaccio per 90 minuti e vincono ai rigori ? Impossibile ?
> ...



E' quello che penso anche io, qua molti non ci credono ad una loro vittoria in CL, però in un torneo con partite secche, e/o andata e ritorno, può succedere l'imponderabile...io dico che è meglio stare zitti e pregare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Immagina pure che in finale si giochi contro il Bayern o il Real :
> 
> Se Neuer si fa espellere e provoca rigore dopo 10 minuti... Impossibile dici ?
> E se fanno catenaccio per 90 minuti e vincono ai rigori ? Impossibile ?
> ...



Infatti io dico che è impossibile che ci arrivi in Finale. Certo, se becca l'Atletico in Semifinale, se la gioca.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Aprile 2015)

Vinceranno ovviamente campionato e coppa Italia, la Champions molto probabilmente no.
Ma i discorsi sul fatto che incontreranno squadre più forti che li sbatteranno sicuramente fuori imho non hanno senso. Si dicevano le stesse cose dell'Inter contro il Barcellona, che li avrebbero annullati, distrutti, gli avrebbero fatto 10 pere all'andata e 30 al ritorno al Camp Nou.
Certo, l'Inter del triplete era forse più forte, ma questi hanno un Tevez che sta giocando ad altissimi livelli, un Morata che sta gradualmente diventando sempre più forte, hanno un centrocampo fortissimo, Buffon tra i pali, eccetera eccetera.
Negli ultimi anni la CL l'hanno vinta anche il Chelsea di Di Matteo e appunto l'Inter, in finale ci sono arrivate Borussia, Atletico. Insomma, mai dire mai.


----------



## de sica (12 Maggio 2015)

Domani capiremo se questo triplete possa diventare reale, concreto, oppure se rimarrebbe solo un bella utopia


----------



## The Ripper (12 Maggio 2015)

A prescindere da domani è per loro una stagione da incorniciare. Scudetto, semifinali di Champions e se la giocano apertamente con i *campioni in carica*, finalista anche di Coppa Italia.....
La cosa che più mi stupisce della stagione della Juve è che è riuscita a reagire all'addio di Conte ma soprattutto ha combattuto contro se stessa, contro la propria storia, la propria attitudine (che è molto poco "europea"), e in Europa ha dimostrato di potersela giocare ad altissimi livelli. Una squadra che è passata dal pareggiare contro il Copenaghen e uscire con le ossa rotte contro il galatasaray, ad una che domina il Borussia DTM e si impone contro il Real con un 2-1 che gli sta pure stretto.
Alla facciaccia di chi criticava Max Allegri. Rossoneri e juventini....

p.s. per la cronaca, lo scorso anno la Juve fece 2-2 allo stadium e perse 2-1 al Bernabeu.


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> A prescindere da domani è per loro una stagione da incorniciare. Scudetto, semifinali di Champions e se la giocano apertamente con i *campioni in carica*, finalista anche di Coppa Italia.....
> La cosa che più mi stupisce della stagione della Juve è che è riuscita a reagire all'addio di Conte ma soprattutto ha combattuto contro se stessa, contro la propria storia, la propria attitudine (che è molto poco "europea"), e in Europa ha dimostrato di potersela giocare ad altissimi livelli. Una squadra che è passata dal pareggiare contro il Copenaghen e uscire con le ossa rotte contro il galatasaray, ad una che domina il Borussia DTM e si impone contro il Real con un 2-1 che gli sta pure stretto.
> Alla facciaccia di chi criticava Max Allegri. Rossoneri e juventini....
> 
> p.s. per la cronaca, lo scorso anno la Juve fece 2-2 allo stadium e perse 2-1 al Bernabeu.


La mia facciaccia risponde.
Si sa bene che in una competizione come la champions league singoli episodi e fortuna possano fare la differenza. Non nego che per i gobbi sia stata un'ottima stagione, ma a ben vedere se hanno vinto così facilmente il campionato è più a causa del fallimento della Roma che per propri meriti. Non credo serva approfondire questo discorso, quante gare i romanisti hanno vinto negli ultimi mesi? Pochissime.
Per quanto riguarda la champions, pur arrivando secondi in un girone dove la testa di serie era l'Atletico (Buona squadra, ma non il top...) hanno sofferto ed alla fine sono approdati alla fase finale con ben un punto più dell'Olimpiakos. Poi agli ottavi hanno trovato una squadra in palese difficoltà come il Borussia Dortmund. Difficilmente poteva andar meglio, poi al successivo sorteggio hanno trovato il Monaco, battuto grazie ad un rigore e soffrendo.
Capisco che la tua è una semplice sviolinata verso Allegri, ricordo bene che tu sei sempre stato un suo grande sostenitore. Ma diciamo le cose come stanno.


----------



## Victorss (12 Maggio 2015)

Se domani vincono al bernabeu bissando la prestazione dell andata la vincono secondo me..sono dello stesso avviso di chi crede che quando una squadra la deve vincere si vede..e io incomincio ad avere seriamente paura..
Se dovesse accadere mi travesto, prendo il primo aereo ed espatrio il più lontano possibile.
Questo mi farebbe addirittura più male di quello dell inter..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2015)

Faranno sicuramente il double, a naso però non credo vinceranno la Champions, secondo me faranno la fine di Borussia e Atletico.
Il Barcellona in questo stato fisico lo vedo favorito.


----------



## Iblahimovic (12 Maggio 2015)

è il loro anno e per la prima volta in vita mia, sarei anche contento se lo facessero. Che siano di stimolo ai nostri, che vivono ormai come bradipi nel torpore.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Maggio 2015)

Per me non è scontato neanche il double, la Lazio è fortissima e può dare fastidio ai bianconeri.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Maggio 2015)

Nel calcio a volte alcuni giocatori e alcune squadre si presentano al loro appuntamento con la storia. Il 6 giugno è fissato il loro appuntamento.
Basti pensare a Buffon che è forse alla sua ultima occasione per vincere una Champions e che, come Pirlo e Barzagli, tornerebbe a Berlino 9 anni dopo il Mondiale, o ad Allegri, sbeffeggiato a novembre da Sacchi, che gli disse qualcosa tipo "quando vincerai una Champions, potrai parlare con me".


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2015)

Tutto è possibile. Non ce lo vedo il Barca vincere 4 Champions in 9 anni.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Maggio 2015)

Comunque io penso che esca domani sera la Juve.
e se passa perde la finale.
Ma vedere la Juve giocare una finale di Champions...brrrr... chi ci avrebbe scommesso anche solo 1 centesimo?
Se va in finale e la perde per noi è goduria doppia... ma quanti sassolini dalla scarpa si toglierebbe Max! E quanti nell'ambiente Juve che secondo Conte era una trattoria rispetto ai ristoranti stellati in giro per l'Europa!!!!


----------



## Nicco (12 Maggio 2015)

Triplete 10-15%
Double 65-70%
Se arriva in finale tutto è possibile, basti pensare alla voglia che avrebbe una Juve che viene dalla B, che si è costruita negli anni con fatica, ed è arrivata a dominare in Italia, voglia che se confrontata con chi ha vinto tutto anche se di classe nettamente superiore può fare la differenza. La fame deciderà.

Per domani sera, contro il Real, ho paura che arrivino già passati.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2015)

Ma quale triplete triplete... paragonare i gobbi con L'inter del 2010 è sbagliato.. quell'Inter era davvero forte

I gobbi, domani dopo il gol che prenderanno dopo 2/3 minuti, andranno nel panico e poi il loro triplete lo salutano.


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2015)

Vediamo come va domani sera e poi ne parliamo. Anche senza la Coppa resterebbe comunque una stagione soddisfacente.


----------



## Gianni23 (12 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vediamo come va domani sera e poi ne parliamo. Anche senza la Coppa resterebbe comunque una stagione soddisfacente.



Certo che è difficile acconternarvi 

Soddisfacente con uno scudetto già cucito sulla maglia, una finale di coppa italia che anche se è contro la lazio, vi vede comunque come favoriti e la semifinale di champions dopo 12 anni dall'ultima volta, mi sembra veramente ingeneroso. 

Essere tra le prime 4 d'europa è francamente più di quanto tutti si aspettassero, l'anno scorso siete stati eliminati ai gironi. 
Per non parlare di come è messo al momento il calcio italiano.

Sarei curioso di sapere per te cosa servirebbe per giudicare questa come un'ottima stagione.


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Certo che è difficile acconternarvi
> 
> Soddisfacente con uno scudetto già cucito sulla maglia, una finale di coppa italia che anche se è contro la lazio, vi vede comunque come favoriti e la semifinale di champions dopo 12 anni dall'ultima volta, mi sembra veramente ingeneroso.
> 
> ...



Ho detto soddisfacente, manco l'avessi definita brutta sta stagione 
Comunque continuo ad essere molto molto scettico su una Juve in finale e non solo perché il Real in casa farà ben altra partita, ma anche perché sono anni che Barca e Real si sfiorano in finale. Prima o poi...


----------



## Gianni23 (12 Maggio 2015)

Per me soddisfacente è circa un 6.5/7, io un bell'8/8.5 lo darei alla juve se uscisse domani e vincesse la coppa italia, ma immagino sia soggettivo


----------



## Mou (12 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quale triplete triplete... paragonare i gobbi con L'inter del 2010 è sbagliato.. quell'Inter era davvero forte
> 
> I gobbi, domani dopo il gol che prenderanno dopo 2/3 minuti, andranno nel panico e poi il loro triplete lo salutano.



La mettiamo in firma?


----------



## Mou (12 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vediamo come va domani sera e poi ne parliamo. Anche senza la Coppa resterebbe comunque una stagione soddisfacente.



Quoto pesantemente: pensare al triplete quando siamo ancora con '90 da giocare è prematuro, pericoloso e scomodo. Ogni annuncio va rimandato a domani sera intorno alle 23.


----------



## de sica (14 Maggio 2015)

Come pensavo.. Triplete sempre più in vista!! Ora sono a 180 minuti e due vittorie dal sogno


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

Penso proprio di sì


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quale triplete triplete... paragonare i gobbi con L'inter del 2010 è sbagliato.. quell'Inter era davvero forte
> 
> I gobbi, domani dopo il gol che prenderanno dopo 2/3 minuti, andranno nel panico e poi il loro triplete lo salutano.



C hai proprio capitò tutto


----------



## de sica (20 Maggio 2015)

E 2!! Signori, manca solo l'ultimo tassello poi... l'incubo diverrà di nuovo realtà ( dopo il 2010)

Ps: ricordo a tutti che anche quella Inter perse la supercoppa italiana in quella stagione, ennesima analogia)


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Maggio 2015)

A me non dà fastidio se fanno il triplete.Non posso dire che tiferò juve...Però sicuramente se lo faranno,sarò ben felice di non sentire più quei poveracci degli sfinteristi dire "Siamo gli unici ad aver fatto il triplete" No cari miei,non lo sarete più ahahaha


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Maggio 2015)

triplete sicuro per la juve.

L'inter se non sbaglio, quando vinse il triplete, giocò la finale di coppa italia con una romana, e in campionato arrivò seconda sempre una squadra romana.


----------



## cremone (20 Maggio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> E 2!! Signori, manca solo l'ultimo tassello poi... l'incubo diverrà di nuovo realtà ( dopo il 2010)
> 
> Ps: ricordo a tutti che anche quella Inter perse la supercoppa italiana in quella stagione, ennesima analogia)



Spero anche che facciano la fine di quell'Inter nella stagione successiva


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2015)

boh triplete o no... hanno fatto una grande stagione
anche fosse solo double + finale di champions chi l'avrebbe mai detto?


----------



## Butcher (21 Maggio 2015)

Ce l'hanno già in tasca.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2015)

Ma perchè c'è ancora qualcuno che dubita che non lo faranno?


----------



## James Watson (21 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me non dà fastidio se fanno il triplete.Non posso dire che tiferò juve...Però sicuramente se lo faranno,sarò ben felice di non sentire più quei poveracci degli sfinteristi dire "Siamo gli unici ad aver fatto il triplete" No cari miei,non lo sarete più ahahaha



Quoto


----------



## DOOOOD (21 Maggio 2015)

se giochiamo come contro la Lazio il tridente dei miracoli ce ne rifila 4 in 20 minuti...
ma mi auguro fossero in deficit per il richiamo di preparazione fatto apposta per il 6 giugno.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Maggio 2015)

Mi ha steso ahahaha


----------



## Montag84 (22 Maggio 2015)

Hanno già vinto la Champions. E' tutto in quel doppio palo di Djorjevic. Quando ti va tutto così che può succedere???


----------



## folletto (23 Maggio 2015)

Contro il Barca sarà dura per i gobbi, ma di sicuro hanno una squadra e una società solidissime grazie anche al grande contributo dei raccapriccianti personaggi che governano il Milan (Pirlo, Tevez, Pogba e il campionato 2012 vinto anche per l'ambiente creato, sopratutto dal nano, intorno a Max Allegri che forse non era poi così incompetente).
Oggi come oggi odio molto di più il nano e il pelato dei gobbi 

PS ovviamente Messi si spaccherà un ginocchio da qui alla finale e Suarez addenterà Chiellini lasciando in 10 il Barca


----------



## Marchisio89 (23 Maggio 2015)

Io temo sia un remake di Spagna-Italia del 2012, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## davoreb (23 Maggio 2015)

```

```



Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Io temo sia un remake di Spagna-Italia del 2012, spero di sbagliarmi.



Speriamo.....


----------



## Hammer (23 Maggio 2015)

Purtroppo sì. Nessun dubbio ormai.


----------



## Iblahimovic (23 Maggio 2015)

gli gira tutto bene, non so in che maniera rocambolesca la vinceranno ,ma la vinceranno.


----------



## de sica (24 Maggio 2015)

Sarei contento solo per allegri. Si prenderebbe una rivincita astronomica contro nano e fester. Per il resto, le analogie con l'inter del 2010 sono impressionanti, però questo barcellona è molto più forte di quel bayern


----------



## Sanchez (24 Maggio 2015)

la loro stagione obiettivamente già così è super, poi una volta arrivati in finale può succedere di tutto ma in ogni caso il futuro è loro

100 milioni di premi Champions, appeal cresciuto in modo esponenziale, squadra che diventerà ancora più attraente per i campioni

mettiamoci l'anima in pace che ancora per anni continueranno a trattenere i migliori in rosa e ad acquistare


----------



## Marchisio89 (31 Maggio 2015)

Anche nel 96 la Lazio arrivó terza e la Fiorentina quarta.


----------



## de sica (31 Maggio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Anche nel 96 la Lazio arrivó terza e la Fiorentina quarta.


----------



## Marchisio89 (31 Maggio 2015)

Anche allora la Juve chiuse la stagione con un 2-2 in trasferta, assurdo.


----------



## peppe75 (3 Giugno 2015)

Dio del pallone se esisti fai che Buffon raccolga tanti palloni nella propria porta grazie!!&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## de sica (5 Giugno 2015)

Siamo alla vigilia, stasera sarà veglione.. 

Domani cosa succederà? Il sogno diverrà realtà ( io direi più incubo  ) o rimarrà solo tale?


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2015)

Purtroppo ho brutte sensazioni. Se la Juventus dovesse vincere la coppa dei campioni per un milanista sarebbe una stagione TREMENDA.


----------



## juventino (5 Giugno 2015)

Madonna sto per crepare. Ho vissuto e sto vivendo malissimo quest'attesa. Non ho sensazioni positive.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Madonna sto per crepare. Ho vissuto e sto vivendo malissimo quest'attesa. Non ho sensazioni positive.


Non avevi sensazioni positive nemmeno per il ritorno delle semifinali, buffone


----------



## de sica (5 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Madonna sto per crepare. Ho vissuto e sto vivendo malissimo quest'attesa. Non ho sensazioni positive.



Stay tuned because Triplete is coming


----------



## juventino (5 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non avevi sensazioni positive nemmeno per il ritorno delle semifinali, buffone



Sempre stato un inguaribile pessimista, che ci posso fare? 
Contro il Real l'ho vista assieme a mio fratello (lui non tifa Juve, ma in Europa fa sempre il tifo per le italiane) andata e ritorno e siamo consapevoli di aver già perso 20 anni di vita a testa.


----------



## il condor (6 Giugno 2015)

Ieri Bee e stasera la Juve k.o.. Sarebbe il top


----------



## Djici (6 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ieri Bee e stasera la Juve k.o.. Sarebbe il top



Manca il fallimento del Inter


----------



## il condor (6 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Manca il fallimento del Inter



se restano così va più che bene, l'importante è che il Milan torni sui livelli che gli competono.


----------



## de sica (6 Giugno 2015)

Oggi è il giorno della verità!! Vediamo se i gobbi realizzeranno questo triplete

ps: da me annunciato già da inizio aprile


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Oggi è il giorno della verità!! Vediamo se i gobbi realizzeranno questo triplete
> 
> ps: da me annunciato già da inizio aprile



...niente triplete


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2015)

Complimenti ancora,impresa titanica e stagione perfetta.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2015)

MENO MALE che mi sono sbagliato


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Oggi è il giorno della verità!! Vediamo se i gobbi realizzeranno questo triplete
> 
> ps: da me annunciato già da inizio aprile



Per fortuna le tue doti divinatorie non sono ancora perfette


----------



## de sica (7 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...niente triplete





Aragorn ha scritto:


> Per fortuna le tue doti divinatorie non sono ancora perfette




Io ne ero certo invece


----------



## bmb (7 Giugno 2015)

Solo tanta invidia.


----------



## arcanum (7 Giugno 2015)

che goduria


----------

